
ΕΥΚΛΕΙΔΗΣ: A Geometry Drawing Language - brudgers
http://eukleides.org/
======
thisrod
From a quick scan of the manual, I can't imagine why anyone would use this
instead of MetaPost. You might need to write some macros to generate conic
sections, but that would be easy enough. Am I missing a killer feature?

~~~
jacobolus
It’s probably a bit easier to learn than MetaPost. (For just drawing
postscript drawings, you can do AMAZING things by just programming in
postscript directly –
[http://www.math.ubc.ca/~cass/graphics/manual/](http://www.math.ubc.ca/~cass/graphics/manual/)
[http://web.archive.org/web/20140326124027/http://www.fho-
emd...](http://web.archive.org/web/20140326124027/http://www.fho-
emden.de/~hoffmann/pstutor22112002.pdf) – it’s a fun little language.)

Otherwise, nope, this thing doesn’t have too many features. Looks like
someone’s little hobby project.

What I’d like to see out of a project like this is an interactive JavaScript
version, where I can drag around points and see how the whole figure reacts.

------
jacobolus
I had some trouble locating it on the website, but the manual is here:

[http://eukleides.org/files/eukleides.pdf](http://eukleides.org/files/eukleides.pdf)

This project doesn’t seem to have been updated since 2010. Has anyone used
this for anything interesting?

~~~
drfloob
I did all my college geometry homework with it (and LaTeX) back in 2011/2012,
just for kicks. Is that interesting? Probably not too interesting :-)

------
ch
Neat. Add support for colors and one can recreate the diagrams found in
Byrne's edition of Elements:
[http://www.math.ubc.ca/~cass/Euclid/byrne.html](http://www.math.ubc.ca/~cass/Euclid/byrne.html)

~~~
bariumbitmap
Looks like it supports a few built-in colors.

    
    
      Color black (default), darkgray, gray,
      lightgray, white, red, green, blue,
      cyan, magenta, yellow.
    

That's probably enough, though.

------
amelius
Can it solve this one: there is a box of size AxB standing in in the corner of
the wall and the floor. There is a ladder of length L, which stands against
the wall and just touches the box. The slope of the ladder is bigger than X
degrees.

------
coldtea
In case you're wondering the name is Greek for "Euclid".

~~~
coldtea
Downvote for a factual information on the naming of a project?

That's a new low for HN.

------
nightcracker
Such a DSL would've been perfect to implement in a Lisp.

~~~
david_ar
Or Haskell:
[http://projects.haskell.org/diagrams/](http://projects.haskell.org/diagrams/)

------
rspeer
"These pages have been translated into Spanish language by Maria Ramos from
Webhostinghub.com/support/edu."

I'm assuming this is the usual scam where a blatant gray-hat SEO company runs
your page through Google Translate and gets you to link to them for the
"favor". "Webhostinghub" sounds a lot like "webhostinggeeks", the usual
perpetrators of the scam. Except they forgot to make it something besides a
404.

------
ps4fanboy
Be better if this was usable in the browser.

